# Anzahl der Klassen in Java



## Guest (13. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden wieviele Klassen Java 6 enthält?
Gibts von Sun da irgendwelche Statistiken?

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Marco13 (13. Aug 2008)

Die Java 1.6 sources enthalten ca. 7100 .java-Dateien. Wenn man mal von anonymen, inneren Klassen absieht, dürfte das GANZ GROB auch der Anzahl der Klassen entsprechen.


----------



## tfa (13. Aug 2008)

Bei mir enthält das rt.jar 16480 Class-Dateien, bei 7088 Quelldateien im src.zip.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2008)

Da sind dann aber auch die SUN Klassen dabei, die kein Teil der Java Bibliothek sind.


----------



## tfa (13. Aug 2008)

Trotzdem sind sie Bestandteil von Java 6, und das war doch die Frage.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2008)

Wenn man's ganz genau nimmt: von SUN Java 6, aber es gibt nunmal auch andere Implementierungen.
Ausserdem variert die Anzahl dieser 'Backstage-Klassen' je nach Plattform.


----------



## musiKk (13. Aug 2008)

Dokumentiert sind 2687 Klassen und 3777 mit Interfaces und Enums. Kommt mir in Anbetracht eurer Zahlen allerdings irgendwie wenig vor.


```
wget -O - [url]http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/allclasses-frame.html[/url] | grep -c classFrame
```
bzw.

```
wget -O - [url]http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/allclasses-frame.html[/url] | grep -c title=\"class
```


----------



## Guest (14. Aug 2008)

Am besten ist es wohl die Anzahl der Klassen anhand der von Sun dokumentierten Klassen zu bestimmen. Das wären dann die 3777

Vielen Dank Euch!


----------

